# Farm Data



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Today at 1 ET there is a free webinar on keeping your farm data safe and how to use it....presented by agweb and all you have to do is register.

https://www1.gotomeeting.com/register/770458313

Regards, Mike


----------

